# Loads of questions!!!!



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello
Well Ive made it to chitchat so standby!!
The MOT and tax are due at the end of the month so I have decided to sorn and not MOT until I might be in a position to use the van, I hope this will be the right thing to do. I know a guy who is willing to take the van and fill the tank up with diesel before it comes off the road. Is there anything else I need to do? What about the tyres? The van is parked on a slight slope and we had been creeping the van forward every now and again. And I have managed to work out how to put it on mains hookup and put the dehumidifier in and switch on  but that is where it ends, I cant work anything else out so any suggestions will be greatly received


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

josieb,

Well done! Lovely to have you posting.

Have a think about the vehicle battery. If your mains charger or any solar panel doesn't charge it automatically (some do, some don't), then it can lose charge over a matter of weeks.

Pump the tyres up but they could still do with rotation every so often. 

Dave


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh thanks, how do I find out about the battery how will I know and then how do I charge it :?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well your motorhome documentation should say, but let's see if a Rapido owner can be more definitive first.

There are lots of ways to fix it, from small solar panel connected to vehicle battery, to short-circuiting the split-charge relay with a fuse, to fitting a Vanbitz Battery Master, etc. to disconnect vehicle battery (but then no alarm) to charging up the vehicle battery with another mains charger, etc., etc.

See:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-528302.html#528302

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

As Dave says there are many ways of keeping on top of the situation and you are already on the case by being aware.

It is possible to search the members list for those with your model and get some definitive advice by pm if necessary. There are 382 matches for Rapido


(Go to members list then type in details next to find matching motorhome models)


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Keep it in mine that if you decide next year to go away on the spur of the moment, you will be able to tax your van with in hours, but could take weeks to MOT it, booking it in, and taking into account it could fail.
I was thinking of doing the same but ended up just declaring it SORN.

Charlie


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi JosieB

You do not need a Battery Master or any derivative as the on board charger will charge both batteries when on mains.

Save your money :wink: 

Eddie


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks to all, its a bit overwhelming as I have not long made myself use the mains and then I have no understanding of what is going on. Neil had done absolutely everything so I have no understanding what so ever, so most of the advice just goes over my head. I think you will have to assume you are talking to someone from Venus :wink: I just hope you all will have the patience deal with me gently :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Great to hear from you, just keep posting and asking and we will keep answering, no problem too big or too small.

cabby


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

We will. Poised for the next question as and when 

Just accept Eddie's answer. He won't be wrong as he knows I'd tease him mercilessly for years if he were :-D

Dave


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Eddie
thanks, does that mean that every time I have the mains hook up on it will be charging the battery? If not would you know how I could achieve that? 
I hope in time to be able to read the manual that came with it but I fear I wont understand it anyway.

If I know why something does the things it does I can usually understand what I must do. duh if you can follow what I am trying to say.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Josieb

Yes, when you plug in your Rapido automatically charges both batteries so that is one thing less to worry about

Regards

Eddie


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

> Just accept Eddie's answer. He won't be wrong as he knows I'd tease him mercilessly for years if he were


 :lol: :lol: Oh yes, don't I just know it!

Eddie


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Not sure how long you intend to lay up your vehicle but hydraulics can be a problem if not moved for months.
Best advice would be to move it up and down the drive applying the brakes for several minutes at least every 3 months some WD40 on the brake calliper pistons is also a good move but not too much.It is not unknown to have problems releasing the handbrake after inactivity so work that and make sure linkage is greased.
A light spray of WD40 over selected under bonnet parts is also worthwhile.
Hope this helps


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Lots of good advice here, but think you might be wise to MOT and then declair sorn. Had a car written off by vandals the a few days after i had had it's first mot done, insurance company told me that my payout could have been halved if the mot was not up to date, best check with your insurer.
This time next year you will be on here giving advice. good luck
Sue


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I have to agree with the advice to MOT before you lay the van up.
Not least because some on here have trouble finding a car MOT station which can take a van. You do know it is the same MOT as a car? 

Glad to read Eddies bit about the charging - thats one less thing to worry about.

Visit the van as often as you can to air and move it a bit. If possible leave the handbrake off and the van in gear with a brick in front of the wheels.
Handbrakes are easier to apply than release after sitting unused for a while.

Good to read that the Diesel tank will be left full to cut down the cold surface area inside the tank which would attract condensation leading to water in your fuel after a while. (this one is not as serious as it sounds but is held to be good practice in the boating industry.)

On the other hand, can you not find the time to use it say every second weekend and just keep it in commission? Ours is used all year and sometimes for the most unexpected reasons such as visiting family for a day or 2 rather than a quick visit or simply going out to dinner and not having to drive home.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Eddie 
thanks, does that mean that every time I have the mains hook up on it will be charging the battery? If not would you know how I could achieve that? 
I hope in time to be able to read the manual that came with it but I fear I wont understand it anyway. 

If I know why something does the things it does I can usually understand what I must do. duh if you can follow what I am trying to say. 
......................................................................
Don't wish to confuse but on our Kontiki we have to switch on the seperate
charger in the wardrobe when on hook-up for charge'ing the batteries is this not the same for the rapido?


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice. In answer to the do you knows, um.. no I don't know anything, full stop. I have never driven the van, I know nothing about it, in fact we never even got to go out in it before Neil died.
I can get it MOTd as we have good facilities around here. Our insurance is commercial but when the business is wound up I will have to look for an alternative. I think everything is going to be too complicated for me to look after this Rapido. Its a shame as it still smells nice and new and I have just been able to go inside our dream.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Josieb,

It is not complicated; it is just understandably alien. 

But you do have instant simple advice on here to any question.

Dave


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

I hope my last post didn't read like the rising panic I was feeling. I had just gone out to switch on the dehumidifier only to find that it didnt work, checked out all the connections, then rang Southern Motorhomes to see if they could throw any light on the problem as we had them wire in two new sockets when we bought it and they decided that there is probably no electric going into the van so I have managed to get hold of an electrician to come on Thursday to have a look. I really hate being so helpless.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*rapido*

Hi Jo, just to confirm that when van pluged in to mains both your van battery and leisure battery will be charged if in doubt check your main control panel, switch on power then you can check both battery conditions by pressing the battery button (if that makes sense?). as for the lack of 240volts check that the circuit breakers have not tripped on the main electric gubbins in the back of the van, Hope this helps ttfn
Chris


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Chris, been out an checked the trips which I found under the bed and they are in the on position. My that was clever!!!!
I have looked at the panel and have pressed all buttons in turn but none of the info makes any sense. what should the battery signs read?


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd gladly come & do it for you josieb but I don't know where the mendips are :roll: .sorry

Is there no one close to that area??


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Ha thanks for the thought, Im not sure who is in my area, the Mendips are south of Bath quite a way from you!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Blimey yes you are :!: 

In fact I was just sitting here thinking of the safety issues of my suggestion,perhaps you shouldn't follow it!!


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Well I suppose you could be right. not much hope for you finding my Battery panel if you can't find a little place like the Mendips :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

8O I meant inviting strangers to your house :lol:


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*rapido*



josieb said:


> Thanks Chris, been out an checked the trips which I found under the bed and they are in the on position. My that was clever!!!!
> I have looked at the panel and have pressed all buttons in turn but none of the info makes any sense. what should the battery signs read?


Hey I'm in bed now but will go out to van tomoro and get the mawell and tell you exactly what voltages you should have, once the control panel (above door) is switched on, (it lights up) on the left hand side are 3 buttons , top one is time, middle one battery, bottom one water, press the battery button once and it will give you leisure battery voltage from memory while on hook up should be around 13-14volts,press battery button again and it will show the starting battery voltage should be 12-13volts + ok?
By the way the panel will also show you if the mains hook up is conected and live!


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Chris. I see you have a Rapido as well, great, so maybe your panel is similar to mine. I am going to take a pic tomorrow so that you can tell me what to look for.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

josieb said:


> Well I suppose you could be right. not much hope for you finding my Battery panel if you can't find a little place like the Mendips :lol:


That's funny and not what I expected 

Hey, josieb, Shepton in early January isn't far. You would hardly get the engine warmed up!

Dave


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*rapido*



josieb said:


> Thanks Chris. I see you have a Rapido as well, great, so maybe your panel is similar to mine. I am going to take a pic tomorrow so that you can tell me what to look for.


No prob, I strogly suggest that you find and read the Rapido manual,it should be in a red bag with all the other manuals and info on all the gizmos in your van, ha ha will keep you occupied for hours!

btw you need to need it as you will find that the frost stat on your boiler has opened and let all the water out of your boiler and will need reseting before you use your van . shame I did not read this last night as I went through shepton mallett earlier today lol doh!


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Dave I would like to think that was just a flash of genius :wink: 
I have given Shepton a thought as we um I am just about 14mins away but Im not sure about driving the beast until someone has been out with me and our driveway is a bit of a pain to get into as the moon has to be in the first quarter and the hands of the clock pointing to 12.15!!!!! Its not that Im a bad driver you understand 
I was not to sure about going to Shepton but I would really like to meet with some of you, but I dont think I would take the Rapido out.


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

oh pooh, well you might hit Shepton again sometime. As for the frost stat and the boiler aghhhhh.. I forgot to tell you I cant read!!!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Josie,

You have a PM.

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Josie - delighted to see you posting. I know exactly what you mean about manuals. They must mean something to someone, but it's certainly not me 8O 

On the driving side of things, have you considered taking a "lesson" or two in the Rapido. Our local HGV driving school is quite used to people who need confidence in driving bigger vehicles than usual and do lessons. I did a half day and it was a revelation to me. Love driving the thing now. It may cost, but it would mean you would know what you were doing and have the confidence to do it (if you see what I mean). It would also mean you could take a calculated decision on whether to keep the Rapido in the long run.

You could also go to Shepton and get those in the know to show you as well as tell you what's what.

Just a thought.

Sue


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Sue
Yes I have thought about that and I was going to book the cc one in Nov. but things have over took me somewhat. I should be ok as I have driven things bigger than this but I have lost all my confidence. Neil liked the sprintshift and said if you follow the right procedure they are very good, but he never told me what that was.

I am giving Shepton a long thought, I would like to go and get to know people but not with the mh but as that will be the first time out anywhere on my own Im not sure. Its difficult on your own cos you don't know how much people are willing to put up with you.

I am not in a position to tax the van for a month or two that is why I wanted to know what the best thing to do about MOT and winter prep.

In a way I would like to keep the mh but at the moment things are up in the air. It will depend on my solicitor shooting down the vultures. My money is on her being a good shot!!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Why not book the MH in for shepton in January, then, turn up in your car, and, I am sure that, if legal, then a member of the forum attending, will go with you to your M/H and drive it to Shepton for you.

That way, you'll meet with the folks, get to stay in your motorhome and get as much help with the workings as you can.....the only part may be the insurance ...however, if I can get there, my insurance covers me to drive any vehicle ( 3rd party only). The same person, could return the motorhome to your address at the end.

Everyone is very helpful, and extraordinarily chummy, so, there wouldnt be a problem.


Also, as a suggestion, you could always pitch up with your car, and doss in a members van if possible.

I hazard to suggest that my RV, if I get there, has ample space and loads of stuff for guests. 
And big wooden doors which separate the bedroom area from the living room areas, and, said doors lock, from the bedroom side. So, again if, I pitch up, you could be safe and sound in the Rv, and have a good time.


Not sure if I am going tho'. Job may keep me away. just a thought.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Josie,

If you are worried about staying why not pop over to Shepton as a day visitor and get to know a few of the people there, and I am sure there will be another rapido owner or 2 who would be more than happy to show you how bits and pieces work on their vans, it is surprising how many people will invite you in and chat.

Tina


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello Tina

That would be a good alternative if I could find some members to talk to. I was pleased with myself as I have a offer ticket, then as I started to write this I remembered its buy one get one free  Still a one only ticket wont break the bank :wink:


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

you have a PM Josie


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

I have spoken to the guy in the village who has a commercial garage and he is coming up tomorrow pm to take the van down and inspect it, book it in for a MOT and I hope fill up the tank, so I will let you know she gets on.


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Well that went non too well  
I really think I could drive the beast ok. Not that has anything to do with the problem. If I only had the courage to start her up and know the right way to go about it with out causing a problem. Still just as well I couldn't as when the nice man from the garage came and started her up and went to wriggle out of the drive I noticed fuel pouring out of the engine. Apparently the fuel filter had split, so will have to wait until Monday ahhh such is life :roll:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

You'll get there josie  
I'm sure there's lots of lady motorhome drivers on here.


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

Hi Josie - Go for it! My husband died this year too and I decided to keep our van for as long as I can afford it, and I've had lots of help on the forums. I've found no one minds you asking for help and the wardens at sites have been very good too - I've had a few problems with technical stuff, like the electric mains switch is RED when it's on, not green - how odd is that! I did a mini bus drivers course with the local Council and read everything I could although I didn't understand the half of it. I take the van out every two weeks in the winter to keep my hand in, but I backed into a wall last week - very gently fortunately, only need a new bumper!
Hope all goes well for you. Vita


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

*central locking merc*

Neil used to tell me off for opening the beast on the, key and not the central locking. We had to use the passenger door due to where it was parked. He always knew when I had bee in by this way. Can anyone tell me why this made him cross?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Probably for the same reason leaving the loo seat up annoyed you 
There doesn't need to be much reason for it......

Dave


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi JosieB

I can't guarantee this one (remember that Dave) But I would take a guess  Does your model have a button on the dashboard that allows you to lock the door? If so, if you use the key to unlock when the fob has been used to lock, the button gets out of sync and operates "back to front" IE locks when it should unlock.

Then you have to re-correct it using the fob!

As Dave said a bit like leaving the loo seat "wrong" Which is wrong? :lol:


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

ahhh that might be it, I will have to look, but Im not sure of where to look. But I can remember him saying something about having to reset something.
We liked putting down our loo seat as it was soft close and we found it a novelty :roll: just a case of little things please little minds and little seats fit.......!!!!!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm struggling to recall because I think I may eventually have got Alison trained on this one, but in our case the blipper operates the remote locking and alarm simultaneously. If you then use the key only one-way as it were, which also operates the central locking, then when you use the blipper the central locking and the alarm themselves are out of sync. So you unlock, say, but simultaneously set the alarm. 

One soon realises of course and after the heart-skipping moment when the alarm goes off, the panicky hunt for the blipper you just had in your hand a moment ago, calm eventually descends, the brain starts reasoning, all becomes clear, and the search for the guilty starts ......

Dave


----------

